# Benefits Of Saadh Sangat



## Astroboy (Mar 5, 2009)

ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥
भाई रे सुखु साधसंगि पाइआ ॥
Bẖā▫ī re sukẖ sāḏẖsang pā▫i▫ā.
O Siblings of Destiny, peace is found in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. Ang 42
[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ  ਕੈਸੀ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ॥ 
सतसंगति कैसी जाणीऐ ॥ 
Saṯsangaṯ kaisī jāṇī▫ai. 
How is the Holy Saadh Sangat to be known? 

ਜਿਥੈ  ਏਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਵਖਾਣੀਐ  ॥ 
जिथै एको नामु वखाणीऐ ॥ 
Jithai eko nām vakẖāṇī▫ai. 
There, the Name of the One Lord is chanted. 

ਏਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਦੀਆ  ਬੁਝਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੫॥ 
एको नामु हुकमु है नानक सतिगुरि दीआ बुझाइ जीउ ॥५॥ 
Ėko nām hukam hai Nānak saṯgur ḏī▫ā bujẖā▫e jī▫o. ||5|| 
The One Name is the Lord's Command; O Nanak, 
the True Guru has given me this understanding. ||5||  Ang 72


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 5, 2009)

ਅਸਟਪਦੀ  ॥ 
असटपदी ॥ 
Asatpaḏī. 
Ashtapadee: 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮੁਖ  ਊਜਲ  ਹੋਤ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि मुख ऊजल होत ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang mukẖ ūjal hoṯ. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's face becomes radiant. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਮਲੁ  ਸਗਲੀ  ਖੋਤ  ॥ 
साधसंगि मलु सगली खोत ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang mal saglī kẖoṯ. 
In the Company of the Holy, all filth is removed. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि मिटै अभिमानु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang mitai abẖimān. 
In the Company of the Holy, egotism is eliminated. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪ੍ਰਗਟੈ  ਸੁਗਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि प्रगटै सुगिआनु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang pargatai sugi▫ān. 
In the Company of the Holy, spiritual wisdom is revealed. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਬੁਝੈ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਨੇਰਾ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि बुझै प्रभु नेरा ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang bujẖai parabẖ nerā. 
In the Company of the Holy, God is understood to be near at hand. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਸਭੁ  ਹੋਤ  ਨਿਬੇਰਾ  ॥ 
साधसंगि सभु होत निबेरा ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang sabẖ hoṯ niberā. 
In the Company of the Holy, all conflicts are settled. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪਾਏ  ਨਾਮ  ਰਤਨੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि पाए नाम रतनु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang pā▫e nām raṯan. 
In the Company of the Holy, one obtains the jewel of the Naam. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਏਕ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਜਤਨੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि एक ऊपरि जतनु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang ek ūpar jaṯan. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's efforts are directed toward the One Lord. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਮਹਿਮਾ  ਬਰਨੈ  ਕਉਨੁ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ  ॥ 
साध की महिमा बरनै कउनु प्रानी ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī mahimā barnai ka▫un parānī. 
What mortal can speak of the Glorious Praises of the Holy? 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਸਮਾਨੀ  ॥੧॥ 
नानक साध की सोभा प्रभ माहि समानी ॥१॥ 
Nānak sāḏẖ kī sobẖā parabẖ māhi samānī. ||1|| 
O Nanak, the glory of the Holy people merges into God. ||1|| 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਅਗੋਚਰੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि अगोचरु मिलै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang agocẖar milai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one meets the Incomprehensible Lord. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਪਰਫੁਲੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि सदा परफुलै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang saḏā parfulai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one flourishes forever. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਆਵਹਿ  ਬਸਿ  ਪੰਚਾ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि आवहि बसि पंचा ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang āvahi bas pancẖā. 
In the Company of the Holy, the five passions are brought to rest. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਰਸੁ  ਭੁੰਚਾ  ॥ 
साधसंगि अम्रित रसु भुंचा ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang amriṯ ras bẖuncẖā. 
In the Company of the Holy, one enjoys the essence of ambrosia. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਹੋਇ  ਸਭ  ਕੀ  ਰੇਨ  ॥ 
साधसंगि होइ सभ की रेन ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang ho▫e sabẖ kī ren. 
In the Company of the Holy, one becomes the dust of all. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਨੋਹਰ  ਬੈਨ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि मनोहर बैन ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang manohar bain. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's speech is enticing. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨ  ਕਤਹੂੰ  ਧਾਵੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि न कतहूं धावै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang na kaṯahūŉ ḏẖāvai. 
In the Company of the Holy, the mind does not wander. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਅਸਥਿਤਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
साधसंगि असथिति मनु पावै ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang asthiṯ man pāvai. 
In the Company of the Holy, the mind becomes stable. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਤੇ  ਭਿੰਨ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि माइआ ते भिंन ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang mā▫i▫ā ṯe bẖinn. 
In the Company of the Holy, one is rid of Maya. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ  ॥੨॥ 
साधसंगि नानक प्रभ सुप्रसंन ॥२॥ 
Sāḏẖsang Nānak parabẖ suparsan. ||2|| 
In the Company of the Holy, O Nanak, God is totally pleased. ||2|| 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਦੁਸਮਨ  ਸਭਿ  ਮੀਤ  ॥ 
साधसंगि दुसमन सभि मीत ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang ḏusman sabẖ mīṯ. 
In the Company of the Holy, all one's enemies become friends. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਹਾ  ਪੁਨੀਤ  ॥ 
साधू कै संगि महा पुनीत ॥ 
Sāḏẖū kai sang mahā punīṯ. 
In the Company of the Holy, there is great purity. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਕਿਸ  ਸਿਉ  ਨਹੀ  ਬੈਰੁ  ॥ 
साधसंगि किस सिउ नही बैरु ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang kis si▫o nahī bair. 
In the Company of the Holy, no one is hated. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨ  ਬੀਗਾ  ਪੈਰੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि न बीगा पैरु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang na bīgā pair. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's feet do not wander. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋ  ਮੰਦਾ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि नाही को मंदा ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang nāhī ko manḏā. 
In the Company of the Holy, no one seems evil. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਜਾਨੇ  ਪਰਮਾਨੰਦਾ  ॥ 
साधसंगि जाने परमानंदा ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang jāne parmānanḏā. 
In the Company of the Holy, supreme bliss is known. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਹਉ  ਤਾਪੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि नाही हउ तापु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang nāhī ha▫o ṯāp. 
In the Company of the Holy, the fever of ego departs. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਤਜੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਆਪੁ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि तजै सभु आपु ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang ṯajai sabẖ āp. 
In the Company of the Holy, one renounces all selfishness. 

ਆਪੇ  ਜਾਨੈ  ਸਾਧ  ਬਡਾਈ  ॥ 
आपे जानै साध बडाई ॥ 
Āpe jānai sāḏẖ badā▫ī. 
He Himself knows the greatness of the Holy. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਧ  ਪ੍ਰਭੂ  ਬਨਿ  ਆਈ  ॥੩॥ 
नानक साध प्रभू बनि आई ॥३॥ 
Nānak sāḏẖ parabẖū ban ā▫ī. ||3|| 
O Nanak, the Holy are at one with God. ||3|| 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨ  ਕਬਹੂ  ਧਾਵੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि न कबहू धावै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang na kabhū ḏẖāvai. 
In the Company of the Holy, the mind never wanders. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि सदा सुखु पावै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang saḏā sukẖ pāvai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one obtains everlasting peace. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਬਸਤੁ  ਅਗੋਚਰ  ਲਹੈ  ॥ 
साधसंगि बसतु अगोचर लहै ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang basaṯ agocẖar lahai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one grasps the Incomprehensible. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਅਜਰੁ  ਸਹੈ  ॥ 
साधू कै संगि अजरु सहै ॥ 
Sāḏẖū kai sang ajar sahai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one can endure the unendurable. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਬਸੈ  ਥਾਨਿ  ਊਚੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि बसै थानि ऊचै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang basai thān ūcẖai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one abides in the loftiest place. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਹਲਿ  ਪਹੂਚੈ  ॥ 
साधू कै संगि महलि पहूचै ॥ 
Sāḏẖū kai sang mahal pahūcẖai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one attains the Mansion of the Lord's Presence. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਦ੍ਰਿੜੈ  ਸਭਿ  ਧਰਮ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि द्रिड़ै सभि धरम ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang ḏariṛai sabẖ ḏẖaram. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's Dharmic faith is firmly established. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਕੇਵਲ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि केवल पारब्रहम ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang keval pārbarahm. 
In the Company of the Holy, one dwells with the Supreme Lord God. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪਾਏ  ਨਾਮ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि पाए नाम निधान ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang pā▫e nām niḏẖān. 
In the Company of the Holy, one obtains the treasure of the Naam. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨ  ॥੪॥ 
नानक साधू कै कुरबान ॥४॥ 
Nānak sāḏẖū kai kurbān. ||4|| 
O Nanak, I am a sacrifice to the Holy. ||4|| 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਭ  ਕੁਲ  ਉਧਾਰੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि सभ कुल उधारै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang sabẖ kul uḏẖārai. 
In the Company of the Holy, all one's family is saved. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਮੀਤ  ਕੁਟੰਬ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰੈ  ॥ 
साधसंगि साजन मीत कुट्मब निसतारै ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang sājan mīṯ kutamb nisṯārai. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's friends, acquaintances and relatives are redeemed. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸੋ  ਧਨੁ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
साधू कै संगि सो धनु पावै ॥ 
Sāḏẖū kai sang so ḏẖan pāvai. 
In the Company of the Holy, that wealth is obtained. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਧਨ  ਤੇ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਵਰਸਾਵੈ  ॥ 
जिसु धन ते सभु को वरसावै ॥ 
Jis ḏẖan ṯe sabẖ ko varsāvai. 
Everyone benefits from that wealth. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਧਰਮ  ਰਾਇ  ਕਰੇ  ਸੇਵਾ  ॥ 
साधसंगि धरम राइ करे सेवा ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang ḏẖaram rā▫e kare sevā. 
In the Company of the Holy, the Lord of Dharma serves. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਸੁਰਦੇਵਾ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि सोभा सुरदेवा ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang sobẖā surḏevā. 
In the Company of the Holy, the divine, angelic beings sing God's Praises. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪਾਪ  ਪਲਾਇਨ  ॥ 
साधू कै संगि पाप पलाइन ॥ 
Sāḏẖū kai sang pāp palā▫in. 
In the Company of the Holy, one's sins fly away. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਇਨ  ॥ 
साधसंगि अम्रित गुन गाइन ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang amriṯ gun gā▫in. 
In the Company of the Holy, one sings the Ambrosial Glories. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸ੍ਰਬ  ਥਾਨ  ਗੰਮਿ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि स्रब थान गमि ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang sarab thān gamm. 
In the Company of the Holy, all places are within reach.

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸਫਲ  ਜਨੰਮ  ॥੫॥ 
नानक साध कै संगि सफल जनम ॥५॥ 
Nānak sāḏẖ kai sang safal jannam. ||5|| 
O Nanak, in the Company of the Holy, one's life becomes fruitful. ||5|| 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਕਛੁ  ਘਾਲ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि नही कछु घाल ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang nahī kacẖẖ gẖāl. 
In the Company of the Holy, there is no suffering. 

ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਭੇਟਤ  ਹੋਤ  ਨਿਹਾਲ  ॥ 
दरसनु भेटत होत निहाल ॥ 
Ḏarsan bẖetaṯ hoṯ nihāl. 
The Blessed Vision of their Darshan brings a sublime, happy peace. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਕਲੂਖਤ  ਹਰੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि कलूखत हरै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang kalūkẖaṯ harai. 
In the Company of the Holy, blemishes are removed. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨਰਕ  ਪਰਹਰੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि नरक परहरै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang narak parharai. 
In the Company of the Holy, hell is far away. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਈਹਾ  ਊਹਾ  ਸੁਹੇਲਾ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि ईहा ऊहा सुहेला ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang īhā ūhā suhelā. 
In the Company of the Holy, one is happy here and hereafter. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਬਿਛੁਰਤ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੇਲਾ  ॥ 
साधसंगि बिछुरत हरि मेला ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang bicẖẖuraṯ har melā. 
In the Company of the Holy, the separated ones are reunited with the Lord. 

ਜੋ  ਇਛੈ  ਸੋਈ  ਫਲੁ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥ 
जो इछै सोई फलु पावै ॥ 
Jo icẖẖai so▫ī fal pāvai. 
The fruits of one's desires are obtained. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨ  ਬਿਰਥਾ  ਜਾਵੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि न बिरथा जावै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang na birthā jāvai. 
In the Company of the Holy, no one goes empty-handed. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਸਾਧ  ਰਿਦ  ਬਸੈ  ॥ 
पारब्रहमु साध रिद बसै ॥ 
Pārbarahm sāḏẖ riḏ basai. 
The Supreme Lord God dwells in the hearts of the Holy. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਉਧਰੈ  ਸਾਧ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰਸੈ  ॥੬॥ 
नानक उधरै साध सुनि रसै ॥६॥ 
Nānak uḏẖrai sāḏẖ sun rasai. ||6|| 
O Nanak, listening to the sweet words of the Holy, one is saved. ||6|| 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਸੁਨਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि सुनउ हरि नाउ ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang sun▫o har nā▫o. 
In the Company of the Holy, listen to the Name of the Lord. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਨ  ਗਾਉ  ॥ 
साधसंगि हरि के गुन गाउ ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang har ke gun gā▫o. 
In the Company of the Holy, sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਨ  ਮਨ  ਤੇ  ਬਿਸਰੈ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि न मन ते बिसरै ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang na man ṯe bisrai. 
In the Company of the Holy, do not forget Him from your mind. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਸਰਪਰ  ਨਿਸਤਰੈ  ॥ 
साधसंगि सरपर निसतरै ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang sarpar nisṯarai. 
In the Company of the Holy, you shall surely be saved. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਲਗੈ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮੀਠਾ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि लगै प्रभु मीठा ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang lagai parabẖ mīṯẖā. 
In the Company of the Holy, God seems very sweet. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਡੀਠਾ  ॥ 
साधू कै संगि घटि घटि डीठा ॥ 
Sāḏẖū kai sang gẖat gẖat dīṯẖā. 
In the Company of the Holy, He is seen in each and every heart. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਭਏ  ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ  ॥ 
साधसंगि भए आगिआकारी ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang bẖa▫e āgi▫ākārī. 
In the Company of the Holy, we become obedient to the Lord. 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਗਤਿ  ਭਈ  ਹਮਾਰੀ  ॥ 
साधसंगि गति भई हमारी ॥ 
Sāḏẖsang gaṯ bẖa▫ī hamārī. 
In the Company of the Holy, we obtain the state of salvation. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਿਟੇ  ਸਭਿ  ਰੋਗ  ॥ 
साध कै संगि मिटे सभि रोग ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kai sang mite sabẖ rog. 
In the Company of the Holy, all diseases are cured. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਧ  ਭੇਟੇ  ਸੰਜੋਗ  ॥੭॥ 
नानक साध भेटे संजोग ॥७॥ 
Nānak sāḏẖ bẖete sanjog. ||7|| 
O Nanak, one meets with the Holy, by highest destiny. ||7|| 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਮਹਿਮਾ  ਬੇਦ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਹਿ  ॥ 
साध की महिमा बेद न जानहि ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī mahimā beḏ na jānėh. 
The glory of the Holy people is not known to the Vedas. 

ਜੇਤਾ  ਸੁਨਹਿ  ਤੇਤਾ  ਬਖਿਆਨਹਿ  ॥ 
जेता सुनहि तेता बखिआनहि ॥ 
Jeṯā sunėh ṯeṯā bakẖi▫ānėh. 
They can describe only what they have heard. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਉਪਮਾ  ਤਿਹੁ  ਗੁਣ  ਤੇ  ਦੂਰਿ  ॥ 
साध की उपमा तिहु गुण ते दूरि ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī upmā ṯihu guṇ ṯe ḏūr. 
The greatness of the Holy people is beyond the three qualities. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਉਪਮਾ  ਰਹੀ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ॥ 
साध की उपमा रही भरपूरि ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī upmā rahī bẖarpūr. 
The greatness of the Holy people is all-pervading. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਅੰਤ  ॥ 
साध की सोभा का नाही अंत ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī sobẖā kā nāhī anṯ. 
The glory of the Holy people has no limit. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਬੇਅੰਤ  ॥ 
साध की सोभा सदा बेअंत ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī sobẖā saḏā be▫anṯ. 
The glory of the Holy people is infinite and eternal. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਊਚ  ਤੇ  ਊਚੀ  ॥ 
साध की सोभा ऊच ते ऊची ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī sobẖā ūcẖ ṯe ūcẖī. 
The glory of the Holy people is the highest of the high. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਮੂਚ  ਤੇ  ਮੂਚੀ  ॥ 
साध की सोभा मूच ते मूची ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī sobẖā mūcẖ ṯe mūcẖī. 
The glory of the Holy people is the greatest of the great. 

ਸਾਧ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਸਾਧ  ਬਨਿ  ਆਈ  ॥ 
साध की सोभा साध बनि आई ॥ 
Sāḏẖ kī sobẖā sāḏẖ ban ā▫ī. 
The glory of the Holy people is theirs alone; 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਾਧ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭੇਦੁ  ਨ  ਭਾਈ  ॥੮॥੭॥ 
नानक साध प्रभ भेदु न भाई ॥८॥७॥ 
Nānak sāḏẖ parabẖ bẖeḏ na bẖā▫ī. ||8||7|| 
O Nanak, there is no difference between the Holy people and God. ||8||7|| 
.........................................................................................................

Please discuss the above tuks. Constructive comments are welcomed.:welcome:


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 5, 2009)

The beauty of Bani is that it requires no interpretation. The path to peace and liberation is concisely described, all obstacles and method for their removal given and wisdom imparted in its glossolic poetry. If it sounds less than so, it is because our mind is distracted or polluted with anger, or ardency, or greed for knowledge or power. If one finds this, set aside the Bani for another day, in better frame of mind. Gurmat as with life is better understood and gained with peace and love, although contrarily it is for peace and love many embark upon its path. I find intellectualism is GurMat connecting with all philosophy, science, intellectualism, and religions, and remaining as true and precise as was prior to embarking upon a path of comparative study. I wish upon all seekers of Truths of all religions the pearl of truth to still the questioning mind, soothe raging heart, and free the trapped spirit. WaheGuru Ji …

:shy:  I hated, loathed, detested these smilies once upon a time, but the designer has superceded the ordinate and now I adore them so. Thus is the irascibility and changability of the mind, from day to day, nay, minute to moment ...  :welcome:


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Attributes Of _Saadh Sangat_ 
In  addition to defining it, the Gurbani also provides us with numerous redemptive  attributes of _Saadh Sangat_.
 A few of these divine attributes are summarized  as follows. For example, in the True Association: 


 The  joy of God's Kirtan is obtained (1204).
 _Prema-Bhagti_  or loving devotion of God wells up (sggs 384).
 One  is rid of false ego (sggs 1181).
 God's Name  tastes sweet (sggs 272).
 God's Name is churned  (sggs 587)
 The treasure of Naam is obtained  (sggs 271).
 _Hari-Ras_ or God's elixir  is attained (sggs 374).
 Practice of _Naam-Simran_  or God's meditation becomes easy (sggs 262).
 The  God's Name abides in the mind (sggs 1417).
 Spiritual  awakening takes place (215).
 Mind's filth  is removed (sggs 520).
 Mind becomes calm  and stable (sggs 271).
 Fear and doubts depart  (sggs 193).
 One gets to drink Amrit or Lord's  Name Nectar (sggs 299).
 One become free  of sinful reactions (sggs 271).
 Five vices  are restrained (sggs 271).
 The sense of  duality vanish (sggs 254).
 Freedom from  death and birth is attained (sggs 1146).
 Discriminating  intellect and spiritual wisdom are attained (sggs 377).
 Evil-mindedness  departs (sggs 503).
 God's Path is found  (sggs 1122).
 One learns to serve (sggs 1182).
 Eternal happiness and bliss is obtained (sggs 271).
 Freedom from sorrows is attained (sggs 461).
 All places of pilgrimage and ablution are realized (sggs  965).
 The true Heaven is found (sggs 742).
 Faith becomes strong (sggs 981).
 Animosity  departs (sggs 271).
 True friends, intimates  and helpers are found (sggs 453).
 "Stable  Abode" is found (sggs 1146).
 The state of  desirelessness is obtained (sggs 913).
 Contentment  is obtained (sggs 889).
 Mental peace is  attained (sggs 256).
 Sinners become Pure  and Accepted (sggs 861).
 Mortal becomes  Beauteous, Wise and Valiant (sggs 531).
 The  stage of absorption in devotion is attained (217).
 Search  for God becomes priority and reality (848).
 Understanding  of God's inexpressible gospel is realized (sggs 997).
 Darkness  of ignorance is dispelled and salvation is obtained (sggs 675).
 Kundilini is awakened (sggs 1402).
 God  or the real Self is Realized (sggs 607).
TRUE ASSOCIATION - SAADH-SANGAT


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 6, 2009)

namjap said:


> Attributes Of _Saadh Sangat_
> In  addition to defining it, the Gurbani also provides us with numerous redemptive  attributes of _Saadh Sangat_.
> A few of these divine attributes are summarized  as follows. For example, in the True Association:
> 
> ...




Namjap ji,

Guru Fateh.

Well said and put.


The modern world  has realised and discovered not so long ago the same concept and its benefits, and calls it NETWORKING , our Gurus discovered the same long, long time ago and gave it a beautiful,poetic,lyrical name. SADH SANGAT.

WOW!

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 6, 2009)

*source:* http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smssikhism/institutions/sangat/



One of the significant aspect of Sikhism is its group consciousness and its belief in the presence of the Guru in Sangat. Literally, Sangat means assembly of people who work or assemble together for social, moral or spiritual well being of the community. It is a company of like minded saintly people which purifies and uplifts the devotees. 
Bhai Gurdas writes in Var 13-Pauri 19 that where there is one, he is called Sikh, where there are two, they are called Sadh Sangat and where there are five, God manifests in them.
ieku is@K duie swD sMgu pMjIN prmysru | ​(vwr 13.19)​
“It is a truthful congregation and companionship where people love God and hold communion with Him.” ​imlu swDsMgiq Bju kyvl nwm | 
(12)​Sat Sangat may be defined as an assembly of truthful living persons where God Himself appears manifest. According to Guru Nanak Dev Ji,
“The holy congregation is a meeting where nothing but the Name of One God is uttered.” ​sqsMgiq kYsI jwxIAY ] 
ijQY eyko nwmu vKwxIAY ] 
(72)​It is assembly of holymen in the presence of Sri Guru Granth Sahib where nothing but the Name of One God alone is recited. It is an assembly, where there are discourses of truthful people on the name of God. It is the company of saintly people who have an ennobling influence on the human mind. Whenever persons of truthful living assemble, they constitute Sat Sangat. Remembering of Name in the company of saints is given significant place in Sikhism. 
Guru Nanak Dev laid foundation of saintly assemblies when he visited different places to propagate Sikh philosophy. 
Guru Nanak Dev says,
“Even if a man performs lakhs of deeds of wisdom and lives in loving company of lakhs of people yet without the company of saints there would be no satiation and without the Name of God, there would be pain and suffering.” ​lK isAwxp jy krI lK isau pRIiq imlwpu ] 
ibnu sMgiq swD n DRwpIAw ibnu nwvY dUK sMqwpu ] 
(20)​Just as the fire destroys the cold, similarly the company of saints vanishes the sins. 
_Sat Sangat_ is considered most important in the Sikh way of life. It is given special status among the Sikhs. Every Sikh is expected to attend Sangat in the Gurdwara where all devotees sit together on the carpeted floor irrespective of their social, political, economical or religious position. This implies equality. They recite or listen to the praises of God. They learn from each other and in good company they shed off their amoral tendencies. It is strongly believed that the Guru is physically present where there is an assembly of five holy persons. 
Guru Ram Das says,
“Joining the society of saints, I inquire about the track to God. In the saints congregation, the Lord God abides.” ​imil sqsMgiq Koju dsweI ivic sMgiq hir pRBu vsY jIau ] 
(94)​The Sangat consists of minimum five Sikhs in whose lives the Sikh religion is transfigured. It is said that where there is one Sikh, there is one Sikh. Where there are two Sikhs, there is an assembly of saints. Where there are five Sikhs, there is God. 
Bhai Gurdas writes in Var 13-Pauri 19 that where there is one, he is called Sikh, where there are two, they are called _Sadh Sangat_ and where there are five, God manifests in them.
ieku is@K duie swD sMgu pMjIN prmysru | ​(vwr 13.19)​







Sangat is the training school where the devotees practice discipline of the Guru and acquire virtuous qualities. ( Var Kanra M-4, 1316 ) In addition to the ripening of the spiritual thought, Sangat creates social and organizational awareness also. Sangat helps in harmonizing the people who live in disunity and have diversity of faith. It serves as a link between common people and the Guru. 
The decision of Sangat is considered to be as the decision of the Guru. It is worth mentioning here that the assembly of perverse or evil people is never a Sangat. Assembly of immoral or irreligious people would lead a person to disaster and sinful life. (See Bhai Gurdas)
“Since I attended the company of saints, all my illwill for others vanished. No one is my enemy nor any one is stranger to me. Now every body is my friend.” ​ibsir geI sB qwiq prweI ] 
jb qy swDsMgiq moih pweI ] rhwau ] 
nw ko bYrI nhI ibgwnw sgl sMig hm kau bin AweI ] 
(1299 ) ​
“O’ my friends, hear the glory of the company of saints. The dirt is washed away, millions of sins are banished and the soul becomes pure.” ​mihmw swDU sMg kI sunhu myry mIqw ] 
mYlu KoeI koit AG hry inrml Bey cIqw ] rhwau ] 
(809)​Normally the congregation takes place at Gurdwara ( Sikh Temple ) in the presence of Sri Guru Granth Sahib. The devotees sing hymns from Guru Granth Sahib, recite Name of God and pray for universal peace and prosperity. The singing of Gurbani is called Kirtan. By listening and devotedly reciting the holy hymns one is inspired to put the precious teachings of Bani into actual practice in life. In the company of such saints, one realizes Truth. His sins are washed away and he wins the grace of God ( 809 ). 

Guru Nanak Dev started the concept of Sangat in Sikhism. Wherever he went during his travels, he asked the people to establish Dharmsala or a place of Sikh worship. He nominated devout Sikhs as Sangatias who used to officiate in the Sangat in place of the Guru. This system was followed by Manjis and Masands. The succeeding Gurus followed suit. Hari Ram Gupta writes at page 424 of History of the Sikhs, “Guru Hargobind introduced congregational prayers.” Mohsin Fani writes in his memoirs that when a Sikh desired for something, he would request the Sangat to pray for him. (Dabistan, Persian-239) 

*How one can get company of Sangat ?* 
Guru Ram Das says,
“Without good fortune the guild of the righteous is not found. Without such an association, one is soiled with the filth of sins.” ​ibnu Bwgw sqsMgu n lBY ibnu sMgiq mYlu BrIjY jIau ] 
(95)​*Merits of good company* 
Man is known by the company he keeps. Man is the result of environment. Company is a great force and it plays a big role in shaping a person. Those who live in the company of thieves, robbers and evil persons, acquire evil ways of life. Those who keep the company of saintly persons are shaped in the saintly mold. 
Guru Arjan Dev says,
“Very fortunate are they who get the society of saints.” ​swDsMgu ijn pwieAw syeI vfBwgy ] 
(322)​Bhagat Kabir says,
“By the company one keeps, one gets due reward.” ​jo jYsI sMgiq imlY so qYso Plu Kwie ] 
(1369)​There may be people who live near good and saintly persons but they are so much over involved in their ego that they do not think of becoming good people. 
Bhagat Kabir says,
“Do not follow the example of Bamboo which is drowned in its ego. Bamboo dwells near the Sandal tree but it does not become fragrant like the Sandal.” ​kbIr bWsu bfweI bUifAw ieau mq fUbhu koie ] 
cMdn kY inkty bsY bWsu sugMDu n hoie ] 
(1365) ​





Bhagat Kabir says,
“The Sandal tree is virtuous. It is surrounded by Dhak and Plas trees. Those which dwell near the Sandal tree become themselves Chandan (Sandal ) and they spread fragrance.” ​kbIr cMdn kw ibrvw Blw byiV@E Fwk plws ] 
Eie BI cMdnu hoie rhy bsy ju cMdn pwis ] 
(1365)( Shalok Kabir )​Guru Arjan Dev says,
“O’ my revered Lord of mammon ! he who participates in Sangat (Holy society) is saved.” ​myry mwDau jI sqsMgiq imly su qirAw ] 
(10)​
“The filth of ego of many births sticks to me and it is by meeting with the saints society that this filth can be washed off.” ​jnm jnm kI haumY mlu lwgI imil sMgiq mlu lih jwvYgo ] 
(1309)​Guru Arjan Dev says,
“By meeting saints society, acute wisdom is attained.” ​swDsMgiq imil buiD ibbyk ] 
(377)​*Effects of Bad Company* 
Guru Nanak Dev says,
“Thieves, adulterers, prostitutes and pimps keep company together, just like the irreligious who eat and drink out of the same bowl. They do not know the worth of God’s praises and Satan ever abides in them.” ​corw jwrw rMfIAw kutxIAw dIbwxu ] vydInw kI dosqI vydInw kw Kwxu ] 
isPqI swr n jwxnI sdw vsY sYqwnu ] 
(790)​
“He who associates himself with the evil-doers, is ruined. Being fed on poison, his life goes to waste.” ​dustI sBw ivgucIAY ibKu vwqI jIvx bwid ] 
(1343)​
“Bad company effects just as a thorny Ber-tree near a banana tree. The one dangles about and the other is torn. Do not live in the company of bad persons.” ​kbIr mwrI mrau kusMg kI kyly inkit ju byir ] 
auh JUlY auh cIrIAY swkq sMgu n hyir ] 
(1369) ( Salok Kabir )​According to Bible,
“Quit mixing in company with anyone called a brother that is a fornicator or a greedy person or an idolater or a reviler or a drunkard or an extortioner, not even eating with such a man....... ‘Remove the wicked man from among yourselves’.” ​(Cor:11-13​Sikhism lays emphasis on leaving the bad company, as it ruins the mortal.
“In the company of saintly people, mind becomes pure.” ​Cwif mn hir ibmuKn ko sMgu ] 
(1253)​Guru Arjan Dev says,
“All jealousies have vanished in the company of the saints. All are my friends now, there being no enemy or stranger.” ​_Sagal Purkh mein Purkh Pardhan, Sadh sang jaka mitte Abhiman_.​*Effects of Good company* 
Bhagat Kabir says,
“Kabir, the divine discourse with the saints, even for a Ghari, half a Ghari, or half of that even; whatever is done, that is the net gain.” ​kbIr eyk GVI AwDI GrI AwDI hUM qy AwD ] 
Bgqn syqI gosty jo kIny so lwB ] 
(1377)​According to Kabir,
“When the mind becomes pure like the water of Ganges river, the Lord is attracted towards it and follow it.” ​kbIr mnu inrmlu BieAw jYsw gMgw nIru ] 
pwCY lwgo hir iPrY khq kbIr kbIr ] 
(1367 )​In all the Gurdwaras, there is almost daily assembly where people gather, meditate and sing hymns in praise of God. Their sins are washed and they follow the path of truth. 
Guru Arjan says,
“By continuing in the Society of saints, the filth of mind is removed.” ​mn kI ktIAY mYlu swDsMig vuiTAw ] 
(520)​The Sikhs present a good example of selfless service and sacrifice in all the Sikh Gurdwaras. They volunteer their time in Community kitchen. They acquire humility, contentment, detachment from the worldly illusions, temperance and true faith in God. 
The Sikh Gurus laid great emphasis on attending the holy assembly. The congregation influences the personality and character of the devotees. Sat Sangat produces visual Divine harmony and internal bliss. It helps in the attainment of Truth but it becomes available with the blessing of God. The society of the truthful is not available without good fortune and His Grace.
“Without the society of the saintly persons, man lives in dirt.” ​(Guru Ram Das- Majh )​Sandal tree has fragrance. It distributes its fragrance to those who are near it, irrespective of their growth..The Simal tree becomes fragrant in the neighborhood of the Sandal tree. A devotee who remains in the company of holy persons and attends Sangat, relishes the fragrance of Gurbani and Kirtan without knowing the change. Guru is present in the company of the holy persons. 
Guru is ever present in the holy congregations in Gurdwaras and other private and public assemblies where Guru Granth Sahib is present. Attending the Sadh Sangat is regarded as coming in to the presence of the Guru. According to Bhai Gurdas, a Sikh who remains in the association of the Guru is blessed and benefited.
“_Awar kaaj tere kite nah kaam, mil sadh sang bhaj kewal naam_.” ​Avir kwj qyrY ikqY n kwm ] 
imlu swDsMgiq Bju kyvl nwm ] 
(378)​Light which manifested in the ten Gurus continues to manifest in the Sangat and the Khalsa. 
The Society of the good or Sadh Sangat gives birth to modesty, patience, tolerance, service, righteousness, simplicity, conscienceness, truth, love, justice, friendliness, mercy and contentment. Bhai Gurdas declared that the spiritual goal could be achieved through Sangat and Nam simran. 


For more reading, 

Sri Guru Granth Sahib pages 271-72.


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Page 1297, Line 10
ਕਰਿ ਭੇਖ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਜੋਗੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਤਸੰਗਤੀ ਉਪਦੇਸਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰ ਸੰਤ ਜਨਾ ਖੋਲਿ ਖੋਲਿ ਕਪਾਟ ॥੧॥
करि भेख न पाईऐ हरि ब्रहम जोगु हरि पाईऐ सतसंगती उपदेसि गुरू गुर संत जना खोलि खोलि कपाट ॥१॥
Kar bẖekẖ na pā▫ī▫ai har barahm jog har pā▫ī▫ai saṯsangṯī upḏes gurū gur sanṯ janā kẖol kẖol kapāt. ||1||
Yoga - Union with the Lord God - is not obtained by wearing religious robes; 
the Lord is found in the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, and the Guru's Teachings. 
The humble Saints throw the doors wide open. ||1||
Guru Ram Das   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 10, 2009)

*Blessed, blessed, blessed, blessed, blessed is the Sat Sangat, 
the True      Congregation of the True Guru. 
Join them - speak and chant the Lord`s Name. 
* *satsangat satgur Dhan Dhano Dhan Dhan Dhano 
jit mil har bulag bulogee-aa. 

**Let everyone chant together the Name of the 
Lord, Har, Har, Haray, Har,      Har, Haray; 
chanting Har, all sins are washed away. ||1|| 
* *sabh kahhu mukhahu har har haray har har haray 
har bolat sabh paap      lahogee-aa. ||1|| 

**(Ang 1313)






*


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 10, 2009)

Saadh Sangat is the environment which turns arid and barren hearts and minds into the fertile ones.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## kiram (Mar 11, 2009)

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Harjinder%20Singh%20%28Sri%20Nagar%2C%20India%29%20%20%28pz028%29/Keh%20Ravidas1-5/Part1/06%20MADHO%20SATSANGAT%20SARAN%20TUMHARI.mp3?l=8&m=1 


"Madho Sat Sangat Saran Tumaaree..... "


----------



## pk70 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Wow… I have just listened to the Shabad    It is very harmoniously sung, very soothing. Thanks Kiram ji for the seva !!!!!!!*


----------



## kiram (Mar 11, 2009)

pk70 said:


> *Wow… I have just listened to the Shabad    It is very harmoniously sung, very soothing. Thanks Kiram ji for the seva !!!!!!!*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 11, 2009)

VaheguruSeekr said:


> Saadh Sangat is the environment which turns arid and barren hearts and minds into the fertile ones.
> 
> Tejwant Singh


..Well said Tejwant Ji...

...to carry on...from fertile ones...Fields full of shoulder length corn..wheat..sugarcane...
Hare Bhareh Lehraondeh KHET..enough to gladden the heart of any "Farmer" ( Remember Guru nanak ji was a Farmer !!)..Ghar Ghar ander Dharamsaal...is the concept....where Saadh sangat began...

Thanks for inspiring us all...


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 18, 2009)

*ਮਿਲੁ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਭਜੁ ਕੇਵਲ ਨਾਮ  ॥੧॥* 
मिलु साधसंगति भजु केवल नाम ॥१॥ 
Mil sāḏẖsangaṯ bẖaj keval nām. ||1|| 
Join the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy; vibrate and meditate on the Jewel of the Naam. ||1|| (Ang 12)


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Sadh Sangat—A Discourse on Comparative Religion from a Sikh Perspective: sat sangat


----------

